# Okay to leave the UK without BRP?



## fallowfields (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, third-ever post, as I try to figure out what best to do about my UK visa -- I'm separating my questions since they're quite different.

I understand that once you apply for a visa renewal within the UK, you must stay in the UK until it is approved, or it will become void. I also understand that the UKBA has introduced new exit checks on everyone leaving the UK, and that for airports this is just done automatically (the UKBA just records the personal details and passport numbers registered with the airlines for each passenger).

I am considering applying to renew my UK visa via the premium service, but would like to leave the UK (for an extended family holiday) as soon as possible after that. If my application were approved at the appointment (though I know this is not a sure bet) and my passport and documents were returned to me on that same day, could I leave the UK without waiting for my BRP in the mail? I would have it mailed to a friend, who would then courier it to me abroad, so that I would have it for the next time I returned to the UK.


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

How close are your travel plans? I was approved on a Saturday and my BRP was delivered to me four days later on Wednesday.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You should really wait until you receive your BRP to travel. As salix said, most people get it within a few days and usually 7-10. However, there was a recent post from someone whose address was incorrect and after retrieving the delivery slip from the neighbour it was incorrectly addressed to has had to go to retrieve from DX in person.


----------



## fallowfields (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks Salix and Nyclon. It's good to know that the BRPs usually come pretty quickly – and to double-check that my address doesn't have any mistakes.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Leaving UK before receiving your BRP can lead to a number of unfortunate consequences, including denied re-entry, or having to apply for another visa - replacement BRP visa - before returning to UK.


----------

